# Sears Electric Lift Kit



## aegt5000

Oh Boy, another opportunity to get to the bottom of the
elusive Sears electric lift kit. :elephant:

Hi, I’m new to this site and have been trying to find out
how to get an electric lift for my 2003, GT5000.
I spoke to my local store but nobody in the store
knew anything about this option. I then called the
Sears 800# and was told that the electric lift is not
available for the GT5000. But then I look on the
Sears web site and see it as an option, but no part#
is given for it.

If anyone has the pt# for this please post it, or if you
bought one at your local store, could you PLEASE
get the part # for it the next time you visit your store.


----------



## johnray13

Could it be that the web site is in error? I have tried searching for it with no luck. In fact, I couldn't find it on the sears web site. Sorry I couln't offer more help-John:nerd:


----------



## PeteNM

I've got one on my GT 3000 and love it, but don't have any idea if it would be the same for a GT 5000. I can't seem to find the book that came with it. When I come across it I'll post the number.......


----------



## guest2

aegt5000
I think they've replaced the old part number with a new onr but not sure what it is. There were some posts a while back here on this from Ed or Jeff, I think. My sears has a big laminated book with a lot of things in it but I haven't been there in awhile, see if you can find it at yours


----------



## jeffgt

I was at Sears last night and looked at the 2004 tractor attachment guide in the store. The old lift is no longer listed, but there is a new model. There is a picture of the new model along with the part number (which I did not note down) in the book. From the picture the new lift attached to the draw plate and pulls the drawbar up and down, much as the atv winches some have mounted.

I asked the salesman for a price check but there isn't a price in the computer yet. For what its worth the salesman thought it would be added in mid March, but I have no idea how accurate is information is.


----------



## guest2

Jeff
So does that mean it would only work rear attachments? Sounds like it won't lift the deck or snow/dozer blade?


----------



## aegt5000

Thanks for looking Jeff.

I'll check with my store to see if anyone knows about this book.
I have never seen such a book on display in my store, but
maybe I just need to ask for it.


----------



## Ed_GT5000

I saw the lift you guys are talking about in the book at sears also. It looked like it replaced the handle on that "new" type sleeve hitch.

Does the new sleeve hitch have spring asisted like the old one?
I see that it is priced lower @ $119. Vs. $149.


----------



## PeteNM

> _Originally posted by Ed_GT5000 _
> *I saw the lift you guys are talking about in the book at sears also. It looked like it replaced the handle on that "new" type sleeve hitch.
> 
> Does the new sleeve hitch have spring asisted like the old one?
> I see that it is priced lower @ $119. Vs. $149. *


I guess I don't know if I have the new or old sleeve hitch. I've had it about a year and a half. There must be something different as mine was a bit more costly than these prices. The model number is 757.252313 and it works with the hand lift or electric both.

I still haven't found the book on the electric lift but I'm still looking for the number......


----------



## guest2

Pete, 
Looks like you have the older one made by brinly (757) This is the same part # as mine and I got mine in the spring of 2000. If you can find the part #, we could trace it back to the OEM supplier by the three prefix #'s. That's how how I got my snowcab. Anyway, I might get a chance to stop at my local sears tomorrow, if so I'll try to find some #'s in that book.


----------



## guest2

Ok I went to sears today and looked through the book in L&G. The electric lift assist kit was still in it. The part # is 917. 24245 and it's made by AYP, and lists at $399.99. The description in the book says it mounts to the master lift system on all garden tractors that have a rail frame. It is something that can still be ordered, so I ordered one. I didn't really want to spend $400 on it, but had thought about it for awhile and always chose something else, first the snowblower, then the cab, etc. So I figured before it's gone forever I might as well take the plunge. It is a special order and on the sales receipt is listed as 71 24245 ASSIST KIT. Now when I first tried to order it the girl couldn't get it into the system even though the item came up on her screen, I had to wait about 10 minutes for the regular L&G guy to get back from his break, he said it was available but because of it being a special order had to be entered differently through the manufacturer not the warehouse. At any rate should have it around 2/27.


Oh yea and by the way my wife was with me at the time so needless to say it also cost me a pair of boots LOL


----------



## aegt5000

Sixchows......
:worthy: :worthy: :worthy: YOU DA MAN ! :worthy: :worthy: :worthy: 

I ordered mine 5 min ago, Mar 1st delivery using the 800#

:elephant: artydanc :elephant: :jumpropeb artydanc :elephant:


----------



## guest2

aegt5000
Nice to see someone else jump in, at least you were smart enough to do it over the phone and save the trip to the shoe dept!LOL


----------



## aegt5000

Sixchows… I Didn’t have much choice.

I tried to order it on line but the part number came up “No Good”
My local store is clueless when it comes to Lawn and Garden. :what101:
The 800# was my only shot !:thumbsup:

Glad you were able to get that Pt# and get one for yourself.:headclap:
I had pretty much given up on it and now I am finally getting one.:elephant:
Thanks again.


----------



## guest2

aegt5000
Glad to help! Next time you're in the store see if they have that book. The store I went to had it mounted on a small table near the tractors. It's setup like a ring binder with all the L&G stuff and some special order stuff like york rakes, ag tires, sleeve hitch mounted tiller instead of the tow behind one in the attachment flyer, the hand held hose for the mownvac, etc. Oh, and speaking of the mownvac, this year's 8hp hardtop version has a new flip up lid, looks nice. This might be something to add to the one you're building. Mine only has the removable back, so I have to tilt it to dump and then rake out whatever gets stuck. It's kinda hard to reach all the way to front, but if the lid was up it would be real easy.


----------



## PeteNM

I'm glad you fellows were able to run the electic lift down. I still haven't found my book that came with mine so I called my Sears store today. I didn't learn anytbing except is should still be available. Some help that was without any way to get it from them. I think you'll like it just fine when you get it installed. Let us know how much if any problems you have with the installation. Mine wasn't so bad.....


----------



## aegt5000

Sixchows…
I’ll look the next time I’m there but you have to remember this is Long Island.
Just seems like the stores here think the only thing people buy is cloths, jewelry
and ridiculously expensive little figures make of glass.

Long Islander’s idea of a Lawn and Garden purchase is spending $5000 on a
table and 4 chairs for their patio. The north fork at the eastern end of the island
use to be farm country but now its all about the Yuppies coming out to do the
wine tasting thing. A good number of the small farms have been purchased by
the Wineries and converted to vineyards.

Don’t get me wrong, I love it here. We live on the northern side of the island where
it’s not very crowed. It’s an area that was once made up of large estates that have
since been sold and subdivided. The property I now live on was actually part of an
older estate that I worked on as a kid ! It’s a great place to live but if your looking
for tractor stuff, it ain’t western PA or upstate NY.


----------



## jeffgt

Because the new lift attaches on the back I don't see how it could lift the deck (or plow, if attached instead). I understand the old lift attached under the tractor near the lift lever and therefore raised raised both mower deck and sleeve hitch. 

$400, ouch thats half of a Johnny Bucket. I've just got done explaining why I need to order a JB next month, so I guess I'll be using the manual lift on the sleeve hitch for a few more months.


----------



## PeteNM

They are a little expensive and if all I was going to do was mow I wouldn't have considered getting one. I wanted to use a box scraper and bucket on the back and a dozer blade and bucket on the front. They were all just a little heavy to raise with the lift lever if I did much work.

I thought about building a hydraulic lift but it would have cost more and there really isn't a good place to mount it . At least the electric lift is made to fit and works well.


----------



## guest2

Jeffgt
The part number I posted above is for the old style electric lift, it attaches to the frame and raises and lowers anything attached to the main deck lever. So it would control the older sleeve hitch, and the deck and front dozer blade. The new style will only control the sleeve hitch, I didn't ask how much that one was since I have the older setup. 

Pete
Not sure when I'll get to install it, I still have the blower and cab on. Do you think I could work around it? I know if I take the cab off we'll have the blizzard of the century!! LOL


----------



## PeteNM

sixchows 

I started to mount mine with the mower deck off. There wasn't lots of room go get the actuator up in there so I just pulled the seat and fenders and it wasn't much of a chore then, nor to take them off. I'm not sure if I could have done it while still on or not. While I had my fenders off, I took the opertunity to convert my hydro likage from the fender to a foot control.

I believe if it were me, I'd wait until the threat of snow passes if you have to remove your cab. I don't know a thing about the snow blower or how it mounts.


----------



## guest2

Pete
Mine is a six speed, but the seat and fender should come off the same, maybe easier since there isn't any shifter in it. Did you also remove the cover plate on the floor between the dash and seat?
Here's a picture of how it looks right now. I think you're right about waiting until snow season is over.


----------



## PeteNM

sixchows 

Now that you mention it, I did take the plate off in front of the fenders. If I recall, the whole thing didn't amount to much. I think I just leaned the seat up and took the two bolts out that are in the springs under the seat and a bolt or two on each side where the fenders fasten to the running boards. I think the seat and fenders then just lifted off. I think there were three or four small bolts that hold the little plate on. Since I was working on converting to a foot control I took the gas tank off and set it outside. Can't remember if I had to for the lift install or not but it's not much of a job anyway. 

One problem I did find was that the sleeve hitch when in the raised position mashed in on the plastic gas tank. I shortened the part that was to high and all is well now. I have that 5+ gallon plastic gas tank that is under the fenders. Some of the older ones had a different smaller tank and didn't have the problem. It had nothing to do with the electric lift though.

Nice looking rig. Bet that cab keeps that nasty wind off...


----------



## guest2

Pete
It does keep the nasty snow and wind out. That foot pedal control sounds like a nice project, I'm sure some would want to know more. If I had the hydro I know I'd want to do it. Any pics?


----------



## Ed_GT5000

I tried to put the 917. 24245 number in the sears web site and drew a blank tried it in the parts section and drew a blank there too.


----------



## guest2

Ed 
I tried that too and it didn't work. That book lists it as 24245 and under it says source 917. So I was thinking 917 is AYP like the tractor. The sales receipt says 71 24245 but 71 means L&G I think. I may get it today or tomorrow as it was promised for the 27th. I'll post whatever # is on the instructions. The only thing about the web site is that everything isn't available there, even when you call with a known good number they sometimes tell you they don't sell that item over the internet. Not sure why it doesn't come up in the parts section.


----------



## Ed_GT5000

Yes, let me know. I went to sears yesterday to look for the lift. They only showed the sleeve hitch lift in "the book". I wish to use a lift for mower deck and dozer blade. Not dead sure I want this lift but want to check it out a little closer.
I wonder if it is availible trough a Huskavarna dealer?


----------



## Willie Nunez

*Bagger and Implement Question...???*

Now that I have a little bit of "stick time" in my Husqvarna HGT2548(same as Craftsman GT5000) I'm starting to believe that the automatic transmission might be up to the task of ground engagement(given that I'll need to install the traction enhancing items). Specifically, I'm talking about pulling a plow 20 feet at a time. Our proposed veggie garden will be up to 10 rows wide. 
Here's my calculated dilema: I'm lazy, so I really do not want to work hardly ANY at changing from ground engagement set-up to mowing/bagging configuration. Right now, installing and removing the bagger system is quick and easy. The whole bracket and frame for the bagger just "slips" into the slots and the hitch hole in the "back plate". BUT, after I install the sleeve hitch, and especially after I add the electric actuator for it, I'm sure that the re-install of the bagger is going to be a problem. In other words, I can imagine that I would have to remove all of the sleeve hitch apparatus in order to install the bagger brackets(not an easy job). 
This bagger, which is the Craftsman 3-bin, has an upper mainframe that simply drops onto two tube-steel uprights that rise up from the lower bracket(which slips into the rear plate). 
For you experienced garden tractor operators: have you heard of, or do you think it's feasible, to fabricate two new upright "horns" that would bolt on the rear, with the sleeve hitch still installed, that would accept the upper frame of the bagger? This would allow me to always leave the sleeve hitch installed. 
The bagger is a VERY important part of the reason for buying this tractor, as I plan to help pick up leaves at the local church, and also I want to frequently pick up grass clippings on our proposed lawn. 
Comments?
Thanks.


----------



## guest2

Ed
Sears still has the older one I ordered mine on Tuesday and so did aegt5000

Willie
An easier solution to your problem would be an agri-fab (or sears, same thing) tow behind tiller. You could leave everything on and just drag it behind. The only downside to the tow behind is you can't raise and lower it from the seat you need to get off and raise the wheels manually. Sears has two types the agri-fab tow behind and the AYP sleeve hitch, get the tow behind. It will take up less storeage space than a plow and a disk and will do the job of both.

Willie
It seems I was wrong, you can raise and lower the tow behind tiller w/o leaving the seat it has an arm mounted near the front that you can reach back for.


----------



## aegt5000

Willie…

Sears also has a “Quick Remove” sleeve hitch (one bolt to take off)
That was offered specifically for the reason you mentioned.

Check it out !!!

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=LAWN&pid=07124535000


----------



## Willie Nunez

aegt5000,
Thanks for the link. This is the same sleeve hitch that I've had on order(#24535), but had no idea it had a "Quick Remove" feature. I guess I confused myself when I visualized ALL the pieces that come with the ELECTRIC actuator kit, which is supposed to work in conjuction with this hitch. I can see now that if I leave it as a manual hitch, I won't have to work too hard to convert from hitch to bagger. But, with the electric kit, this might be a different story.


----------



## Ed_GT5000

does anyone know if this hitch will be in the way when using a lawn cart or can you hook the lawn cart to it?
I am considering buying one of these but would like to leave it on the tractor year round.


----------



## guest2

Ed
I have the older sleeve hitch and if it's raised all the way you could use the tow hole in the drawbar. I would think this one has to go at least as high to be in the transport mode. That handle looks a little strange. Almost like it's using the tire for leverage.


----------



## PeteNM

I have the old style I guess and I just raise the sleeve hitch clear up and the cart will hook under it to the drawbar. Using the mower at the same time might drop the sleeve hitch so low it would hit the tongue on the cart. I've never tried that. I just put the ball attachment on the sleeve hitch and remove the ball. Then the cart tongue hooks to it and is not under anything and farther back for turning. I never take my sleeve hitch off.....


----------



## GT5000

Willie Nunez:

When did you order the 24535 sleeve hitch? I've tried online several times and they say they're out of stock but they'll give 5 percent off a substitution (which just happens to be the old sleeve hitch they're trying to unload through this scam).

Regards.


----------



## Willie Nunez

GT5000,
I ordered the sleeve hitch about 6 days ago, through the Central Park Sears in San Antonio. Previous to that date, I had asked 2 other stores to check the availability, and all of them gave me the same information, which was that the soonest it could be here was the 18th of March. I'm going to check the status of the order because I'm starting to worry due to what they told you.


----------



## guest2

Well it finally showed up! I ordered the older style electric lift on 2/24/04. It just came today almost a month later. This is the older version that mounts under the tractor on the left rear. Part # 917.24250. I'm not sure when I'll get a chance to mount it as the snowblower is still on, maybe a few weeks more just to be sure the chance of any snow is over. There are a lot of parts in this kit, my first reaction was why is everything sears does so complicated? But after finding the directions, there are three different manuals included, it seems pretty easy. It looks like it came direct from the manufacturer as the return address is for Frigidaire Home Products in SC. The packing slip says Electrolux Home Products/American Yard Products McRae GA. I guess they're still using all these names? Anyway I'll post a picture of all the parts included first chance I get, but it seems they are for a few different applications and don't all get used.


----------



## guest2

Here's a picture of what's in the kit, spread out it doesn't look as bad as when it was all stuffed in the box.


----------



## aegt5000

That looks like the same parts package they sent me to fix my washing machine !!!


----------



## guest2

How's that go? One size fits all?


----------



## tjw in kans

looks like the same box of monkey business sears told me would raise the rear the rear sleeve hitch,they forgot to mention it also raised the mower deck and front blade which i didnt want it to do plus i dont want to remove the deck each time and i dont plow that much snow. 400.00 with tax, i returned it for something more usefull for my needs.


----------



## guest2

I don't mind swapping attachments. Once they've been mounted for the first time it's pretty easy. I take the deck off all the time, no big deal. Two links to the front, two lift links, one stabilizer at the rear of the deck and unhook the belt. I usually only have the deck on when I'm cutting the grass. Gives me a chance to clean all the wet grass out from under it. The fact that it would work all attachments is what made me want it in the first place.


----------



## aegt5000

:ditto: Sixchows

I think too much fuss is made regarding pulling the deck, and the 
front plow is also an easy item to put on and pull off.


----------



## tjw in kans

sixchows the setup will probably work great for you with the cab i just couldnt justify the expense for 1 to 2 plowings a year down here, dont give a rats azz about an electric lift for the mower deck but i am sure it will work good for you in your area with significant snowfall along with your cab. keep us posted when it installed and post pictures. who knows, its been 10 years since we have had frequent snow falls down here. now ice storms is another story.


----------



## guest2

Yea I agree, it's really not needed for the deck, but for anything on the back with added weight it should work nice (I hope). When I ordered it my plan was the 8hp tiller on the rear and the JBJr on the front. Don't have the JBJr yet.


----------



## tjw in kans

i agree with the deck on- off time, about 5 minutes, its the easiest compared to the last 3 tractors i had. a floor jack under the front of the tractor, remove the clevis pins and out it comes. be really nice if the deck wheels had swivels then it would really roll out easy. have to remove mine frequently to clean when the grass is lush and wet. i can tell by the change of the blade noise, when it sounds like a jet airplane, time to clean.


----------



## GT5000

Extreme waste of hard earned money and overkill, just like the JB on most platforms. Indeed, it's a matter of choice to add these expensive gadgets, but I can think of better things to do with my money and at the same time still utilize my GT for what it was truly made for. I didn't buy my GT to clutter the dash board with knobs and switches that turn on not only worthless gadgets, but me. I get turned on knowing that I'm not throwing hundreds of dollars down the rat hole just so I can add some expensive gadget to my tractor to dress up photos that are posted on this forum. Nothing like the basics.


----------



## guest2

GT5000
Just to give you a little heads up on the situation, when using a moldboard plow and chunks of dirt are sticking to it and adding weight you could almost bend the oem lift handle trying to raise the attachment. The same goes for disc harrows and box scrapers with cement blocks added. Sometimes the oem lift handle won't want to hold and releases. The best cure for this situation is the electric lift. I've been using it for 4 years without it but I would want something a little more user friendly and when the lift sometimes doesn't catch right something might bend or break. It takes time after every run to check and recheck that the handle is locked. It wasn't bought to raise and the deck, actually if all I was doing was cutting grass the oem lift would be easier. I don't consider any tool or piece of equipment that saves me time and makes my job easier as a waste of money, I call it technology. Do you use any sleeve hitch attachments on your GT? If you do then you understand what I'm talking about, if you don't then you can only speculate. Why do think so many others add atv winches to the sleeve hitch? I could do that also, but don't have the time to make parts and don't want something else that has to removed from the rear of the tractor when I want to do something else. And by the time I would get the winch and whatever other necessary parts together, I'd be spending about 1/2 or 2/3 of what this costs so for a few dollars more the whole process is a little more simplified and this setup stays under the tractor to be used for any attachment. Why pay almost the same and not be able to work everything?


----------



## GT5000

Those that use a GT as CAT D-8 can waste all the money they want to mimic the CAT. Yes, I use attachments, but I'm smart enough to know that the damn frame wasn't built to constantly lift attachments with the family patio piled on for weight.

A GT is neither a compact tractor or farm tractor, but you guys can stress them (and your wallets) all you want.

My only point is there are realistic limitations to what a tractor can do. Indeed, you can stretch that limit and tout on here (nad post glossy pics to boot) how you get away with it. But at the end of the day, I want my tractor last while you guys weld the breaks.


----------



## guest2

OK I'll bite! So what are the attachments you use? How can you effectively use a disc harrow without adding a cement block as per the manufacturers recomendations? The same goes for the box scraper. Other attachments that require extra weight although are not sleeve hitch attachments and therefore won't be raised are plug aerators and dethachers. If I was "inventing" ways to do use these things than by all means I would agree that maybe the tractor was never designed to use them BUT every attachment and or accesory is OEM and recomended for my particular application. One cement block on a harrow certainly isn't going to crack an 11 gauge frame rail. Not trying to "mimic" anything, just using my machine as it was intended. As far as" mounting switches just so I could post pics" why would I go to all that trouble and expense? If I was trying to impress anyone in that way I could take an old switch, break the back off and stick it on with two-way tape and take all the pictures I wanted and tell you they launch the space shuttle. Then I could sit back and laugh while some beg for more info so they could do the same and others ridicule something that didn't exist. Many people on another forum had the same expensive waste of money reaction to my snowcab. Who cares? When the snow and driving winds came I was nice and dry and my electric wiper worked nice. I wasn't sitting on the tractor covered in snow like frosty the snowman and I'm willing to bet those who scoffed wished they had one.


----------



## GT5000

"Many people on another forum had the same expensive waste of money reaction to my snowcab. Who cares?"

That's right. Who cares? I don't. If that;s what you want to do with your GT do it, it's your GT.

I'm just expressing my perspective. If you don't like it, I don't care.


----------



## guest2

Ok but since I've been answering your questions now how about the same courtesy in return? You still haven't answered mine, what attachments are you using on your GT5000? If you think these tractors are some delicate instruments then why buy one? For the same money you could have gotten an older stronger compact. If you're only cutting grass and using pull behind attachments than you've also thrown your money "down the rat hole" as you're not getting the most from your investment.


----------



## Stewart

What is up with all the hard feelings? I think we all need to remember this is not that other site and try and be helpfull and not so quick to jump all over each other! This is a great site because of the people here, they try and share their knowledge and not slam each other. 

Good luck figuring out the lift, it sounds like a good deal if you have attachments.:cheers:


----------



## Willie Nunez

I just received a call from Sears. Their current information is that my hitch #24535 and my wheel weights will be here Monday, March 29. And, they are still waiting for the diagram and parts list of the #24545 electric lift kit.
AND, the manager has authorized another 10% discount, which puts the price of the hitch at about $85.
GT5000 is correct, I think. I operated a CAT D-9, never a D-8, but I'm pretty sure my garden tractor is NOT a CAT D-8.
In 1978 I rented the heaviest crawler I could find. I needed to break a widespread hardpan of caliche which was 18" below grade(sandy desert soil). But, the 3-shank stinger would not break through, it would actually lift the rear of the crawler. I had to remove the 2 outer shanks, and that allowed enough concentration of weight on one point such that it broke through. Nobody had ever ecountered caliche that was that hard. I don't think my garden tractor could've handled it.


----------



## REDGT

I have been following this board for some time, and have respect for NEARLY all of it's participants; however, if the subject of this forum was neurosurgery, I believe country cousin (GT5000) would be an authority on that also. Every forum has a sphincter. Although it has been difficult at times. I find that is becoming easier by the day to ignore his rantings. This is the only time I will respond (although indirectly) to him. If no one responded to his garbage, perhaps he would move on to the neurosurgery forum and make it miserable for them. Willie...I'm acquiring a lot of information from you and everyone else in the forum, and appreciate your continuing to post regardless GT5000's insulting behavior. Wife and I will be retiring soon to an old dairy farm in upstate New York, and will be restoring and expanding old apple orchards on the land to maybe one day open a little "pick your own" business. Our GT5000 is for the wife to do her thing on the farm with the vegetables and such. All of the information I have been able to collect from you guys (except you know who) is enabling me to put together a really nice little system for her. Thanks again. I do have one technical question regarding lug tires: Are the Carlisles similar enough in size so that the chains for the 23X10.5X12 turf tires will fit? For all of you...Thanks for making this forun as educational as it is.


----------



## jodyand

Welcome REDGT :friends: glad to have you aboard there are alot of people on here that own GT5000s and they all like them. Just ignore GT5000 he should have just bought an LT instead of a GT if all hes going to do is cut grass. He could have save some of his money.:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## REDGT

Roger dat! Thanks for the welcome aboard...


----------



## Stewart

REDGT,
Welcome...you picked an intersting thread to cut your teeth on but you are still here so good on you! When you said old dairy farm I am taking it means you are not going to continue to run the dairy??? That would be far from retiring in my opinion!!!! Welcome!!


----------



## REDGT

I'm afraid it's dairy'n days are long past...there is a gentleman down the road a bit who is milking several thousand head, he leases a lot of land to grow feed for that lot, about 125 acres from us. That keeps everything from becoming overgrown until we can get up there. The old barn is gone, as is the milking parlor and machine shed, but the house (over 100 years old), a huge one, is still in pretty fair shape for it's age. We've already started to build (barn last year, garage this year) on a field out closer to the (paved) road... My step daughter and her guy would like to come up after we get settled and see about maybe turning that into a small Bed & Breakfast, or at least, live in it. I can't believe the twists & turns life has taken over the years, but we are fortunate to be able to retire relatively young, and really looking forward to it. The place is in Waddington, New York...ever hear of it?


----------



## Willie Nunez

REDGT,
The circumference of the mounted stock tire is 72-1/2" at 12 psi. The circumference of the mounted Carlisle Super Lug 2-ply is 70-1/2" at 10 psi, which is the maximum pressure allowed for that this tire. 
Personally, the compromise towards a shorter tire is good for me(better overall ratio for plowing), but it'll hurt the top speed a little bit.
I don't have any experience with chains. Sorry.


----------



## REDGT

Willie...Thanks...sounds like they will likely fit so will go with them and see. Do you recommend another source for wheels besides Sears parts (just a little under $100 each at Sears)? I can fine many sources for the tires on-line, but not for the wheels.


----------



## Willie Nunez

The best source for tires is Tires Unlimited. I got them in 3 days UPS at a savings of $ from local.
I decided, listening to others, and just mounted them on my wheels. They tell me not to worry, they don't tear up turf.


----------



## Styx

_I get turned on knowing that I'm not throwing hundreds of dollars down the rat hole just so I can add some expensive gadget to my tractor to dress up photos that are posted on this forum._ 

Sounds like you need a woman.


----------



## Greg

Guys, that's enough!


----------



## Styx

> _Originally posted by GT5000 _
> *"Sounds like you need a woman."
> 
> I have one and she's much more hotter than the inflatable one you ordered from Northern Tool. *



Sounds like a man of experience.


----------



## guest2

Well, I guess you're not going to answer my question and have decided to turn off course. Could I find something else to spend $400 on yea sure. But each of us have different things we enjoy, for me this is one of those things. Could be worse, I'm not spending it on drugs, booze, or gambling. My bills are paid, my kid is in private school so I'm enjoying some things in life. The up side is that even if I entertained your thoughts that all these attachments I use on my GT will somehow shorten it's life, mine is the first in the current series. It's a green 2000 GT 22hp kohler, the model before the GT3000, so as they continue to make essentially the same tractor with different engines it extends the amount of years that parts will be available. 

The real question I have is why do some really believe that doing anything with these GTs is harmful? They do offer quite a few attachments, why do you suppose that is? If the tractor was going to fall apart so quickly why would they offer a warranty? They would still have to make good on the warranty if the attachments are also craftsman. It also seems that anyone who does any real work with these are in agreement on the fact that the tractor can handle it. So, I'll ask one more time, what attachments do you have?


----------



## aegt5000

Sixchows...
Did you mean attachments for his Tractor or his Inflatable ?


----------



## guest2

aegt5000
No I mean his tractor. It seems he can't answer the question I've asked and so has turned to snide remarks to others to back away from what I asked. I'm not going down that road, I'm sticking to the point at hand. I would like to know what he uses his "GT5000" for. I'm actually wondering if he even has one. If he does than why belittle it? Is he saying he bought the wrong tractor? I haven't heard him say that, but why would anybody buy a GT which is rated for ground engaging attachments and then say that these attachments will kill the tractor? Doesn't make much sense. Now if he's refering to the JBJr, that's a whole different story. But anything that sears sells under the craftsman name as an option or attachment should work just fine when used as directed. In those directions it will say to add weight to both the attachment and tractor. Does anyone think sears wants all these gts to break in half and have to be welded back together? That would be a great advertisement wouldn't it? I'm sure they would love to warranty thousands of broken in half tractors and so would their stockholders. So once again, I'll ask GT5000, what attachments do have for your GT5000?


----------



## Styx

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Sixchows...
> Did you mean attachments for his Tractor or his Inflatable ? *



LOL!!!!!!!:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## MowHoward2210

:ditto: :lmao: But seriously, guys. *DON'T FEED THE TROLLS.* Just ignore this guy, and maybe he'll go away.


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *:ditto: :lmao: But seriously, guys. DON'T FEED THE TROLLS. Just ignore this guy, and maybe he'll go away. *


Good, solid advice MowHoward. Guys like this always have to have *the last word*. I guess it makes them feel superior.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by GT5000 _
> *Extreme waste of hard earned money and overkill, just like the JB on most platforms. Indeed, it's a matter of choice to add these expensive gadgets, but I can think of better things to do with my money and at the same time still utilize my GT for what it was truly made for. I didn't buy my GT to clutter the dash board with knobs and switches that turn on not only worthless gadgets, but me. I get turned on knowing that I'm not throwing hundreds of dollars down the rat hole just so I can add some expensive gadget to my tractor to dress up photos that are posted on this forum. Nothing like the basics. *


All these people are just trying to make the use of ground engaging attachments easyer. Do you use any on your 5000? If not why did you toss all that extra money "down the rat hole"? Would a $999 MTD mow grass? What is your idea of what the GT5000 was "truly made for"? Hope you don't pull one of those cute little carts with it? that REAL hard on the transaxle you know. Would not want that bad boy to break in half.


----------



## Stewart

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Hope you don't pull one of those cute little carts with it? that REAL hard on the transaxle you know. Would not want that bad boy to break in half. *


That is good!!!!:furious:


----------



## GT5000

A broad cadre of ******* ditch diggers that amaze themselves with the minute machines that fills the perpetual void of their pre-sandbox days. Mostly unionized robots I assume that proudly wear their AFL-CIO patches at Lowes, Sears and Home Depot et. al. and in liberalized groupthink tout that George Bush's tax cuts are hurting them more that they can tolerate (although there's enough to buy the Johnny Dumpit). The intolerable notion that such macho men can enter this forum with their pockets full of gadgets, but end up sounding like complete idiots, unable to partake in rational debate, over their silly little tractors. You'd sumise that they tuck their tractors in at night before that head to Hooters and wish they got the same attention wearing their Craftsman hats that the biker guys get with their Harley chaps. It's a cadre of mostly lackluster pinheads that cannot take it when someone, especially one with one of their tractors, come into this domain of grease and Bud and tells them there's got to me more to life than their tractor. Even if you own a tractor, and disagree with them, you're cast off into the wanderlust world of no nothings because one doesn't adhere to the conventional dogma of one up on you.


----------



## Stewart

Sorry for you to have to step down and hang out with us lowly ditch digging ********. 
You are here by choice and if you are not happy with the comments maybe it is time to move along or try and play nice. 
It is your choice. 

But since you opened up your superior intellect and obvious mastery of the obvious, you might want to read and spell check what you type before you hit send. It sounds more ******* and pinheadish than my little rant!


----------



## guest2

GT5000
And you still haven't answered my question! Also I don't fall into any of the above mentioned categories. Definately not a ******* and also not a union member. Seems I'm at least trying to have that "reasonable debate" with you and you're dodgingg and weaving. And I haven't been to any strip joints in at least 15 years and even then only on a few occasions. I've never really had any trouble meeting women so didn't need to go gawk at the sleezy ones like some degenerate. I also agree with you that is more to life than tractors but that just happens to be the topic here ie: tractorforum.com. 
Take a look at my profile, I was an autobdyman/painter for about 18 years and am now a Matco Tools distributor. 

There really is no need for the negative personal assumptions about any one here. I'm not trying to bait you into an argument , but rather simply asking out of my own curiousity why you feel that using any ground engaging attachments on a craftsman GT will bend and/or break anything? Have you had this happen to your's or someone you know? Or do you feel that after getting one and examining it up close that you don't feel it's capable? I can assure that if you are leary about the construction of the Gt series don't be. Any attachment you see offered for it by sears will work just fine. As you said before just don't pile the family patio on it. But I'm still waiting with sincere interest for answers.


----------



## Willie Nunez

Guys,
Hidden inside of the recent GT5000 reply is the start of an interesting subject. So, I raise the question: on my GTH2548, what will fail first while I go and load it to the maximum, pulling the mouldboard plow? 
Not the engine, not the front axle, not the belt drive, not the frame, not the wheels/tires, not the body, not the seat, not the controls, not the tranny(it's protected by overload bypass), not the........
As a mechanical engineer, I could get into the parameters of chassis dynamics(modulus of elasticity, roll couples, radius of gyration, moments of intertia, etc., ad nauseam). But, as a layman, I look at the high-load points on my tractor, and I see that the main ones are back there at the hitch plate, transaxle, and drawbar. The plow itself is the same Brinly-Hardy design that's been around forever. So, is an axle/hub key going to shear off? Is the axle going to twist off? Is an internal gear going to fail? I don't know. But, I plan to find out.


----------



## guest2

Willie
The only thing I've noticed after using mine for the same task is that sometimes the lift handle is hard to raise, usually because the moldboard plow gets packed with dirt. If I back up a little and maybe even get off and kick the dirt away it works fine. If I try to raise it w/o doing any of the above it's a harder to do and the lift handle sometimmes doesn't want to hold. Not really a big deal just the tractors way of telling to get off my lazy butt and kick the dirt off. My feelings about the electric actuator are that it will hold any position from full down to full up. Is this correct? If it is than I feel I would actually be putting less stress on the tractor since I wouldn't have to raise any attachment as high as the up position lock mode on the OEM lift handle. Another thing you may be interested in is the optional weight mounting bracket for mounting one 55# wheel weight on the front. I used the moldboard plow for a year or two w/o it and the nose of the tractor lurches up in the air sometimes. it handles much nicer with the weight up front. Give it a try first and see how goes. It would be real easy to make the bracket and if you like I could post a picture as soon as I add some more switches to the dash of course!!
   :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Willie Nunez

sixchows,
Do not forget that Radio Shack is an excellent source for all your switches ..... 
Yes, that's part of the attraction of the Bear Linear K-2 actuator. Between the acme threads on the jackscrew and the 20:1 gear ratio, a backfeed force will not turn it. So, it stays where you stop it. In effect it works like a hydraulic actuator. 
Adding the front ballast will not be a problem, and sure sounds like a good fix.
I'm also curious to know if this new manual design has more leverage. The engineer told me it did, and that it has an over-center cam that increases the leverage. But, I sure like the idea of an electric hitch.


----------



## Styx

> _Originally posted by GT5000 _
> *A broad cadre of ******* ditch diggers that amaze themselves with the minute machines that fills the perpetual void of their pre-sandbox days. Mostly unionized robots I assume that proudly wear their AFL-CIO patches at Lowes, Sears and Home Depot et. al. and in liberalized groupthink tout that George Bush's tax cuts are hurting them more that they can tolerate (although there's enough to buy the Johnny Dumpit). The intolerable notion that such macho men can enter this forum with their pockets full of gadgets, but end up sounding like complete idiots, unable to partake in rational debate, over their silly little tractors. You'd sumise that they tuck their tractors in at night before that head to Hooters and wish they got the same attention wearing their Craftsman hats that the biker guys get with their Harley chaps. It's a cadre of mostly lackluster pinheads that cannot take it when someone, especially one with one of their tractors, come into this domain of grease and Bud and tells them there's got to me more to life than their tractor. Even if you own a tractor, and disagree with them, you're cast off into the wanderlust world of no nothings because one doesn't adhere to the conventional dogma of one up on you. *



Like I said, it sounds like you need a woman.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Willie Nunez _
> *sixchows,
> Yes, that's part of the attraction of the Bear Linear K-2 actuator. Between the acme threads on the jackscrew and the 20:1 gear ratio, a backfeed force will not turn it. So, it stays where you stop it. In effect it works like a hydraulic actuator.
> *


Now forgive me if this has been coverd, or if pictures have been posted, but is that acme thread out in the open, or coverd in an housing? Seems like a thread would get cloged up pretty quickly.


----------



## Willie Nunez

Oh no, this product is state of the art, and selelcted for exactly this application. It's totally enclosed, and very compact. The one that is used in the Sears kit is only 10.4", pin to pin, when retracted. And, it extends 4". It tucks in, vertically, right behind the rear hitch plate. Of course, the bottom end attaches to the drawbar, and the upper end attaches to a tab bracket which is bolted high on the rear plate. The speed of it is 3 to4 seconds, full stroke. So, the time to lift and lower the implemet is similar to a hydraulic 3-point. You can see the actuator on the Bear website. The model is K-2, and it comes in different strokes, up to 24".

www.bearlinear.com


I forgot to add that the K-2x has a higher capacity(around 2,000 lbs of force), the K-2 is rated at 1,200 lbs. this would mean that you would have approximately 350 lbs to lift and lower the plow(due to long negative leverage of the plow).


----------



## guest2

Willlie
That's almost identical to the one I got with 24245 except for the pigtail coming off the motor on mine.


----------



## Willie Nunez

sixchows,
Is there any ID information on your actuator. Does it have a stamped number, or ID tag?


----------



## guest2

Willie
There are two labels, one is the craftsman label with the model and serial #'s. The other label is what I think you mean, it says:

7823121
12VDC 17:1


----------



## Willie Nunez

sixchows,
If it was a Bear Linear, the long number would be something like: 
K2G20-12M-BR-03-R120
Your info is consistent with what the AGri-Fab engineer told, that they had never put out a product with the Bear Linear prior to this latest one for Sears. Another clue is that the K-2 is not available in 17:1 ratio. The Bear ratios are 20:1, 15:1, and 10:1.
Of course, there are other brands that look similar. And, I certainly don't have all the information.


----------



## guest2

Willie
This kit isn't agrifab. The source prefix is 917 AYP. The return address on the box is Frigidaire Home Products, Orangeburg SC. But I realize they aren't making the actuator themselves but then neither is agrifab. I'm also wiiling to bet that when you get an actuator from sears for the newer setup, it will have a simpler # exclusive to sears. Sears is famous for subtle changes that make generic replacement parts a little more difficult to find and or fit correctly.


----------



## Willie Nunez

sixchow,
I completely understand what you're saying, and I agree. But, in this case I found the Agri-Fab engineer that had all the information that pertains to the specific actuator that they are using on the new Sears lift kit. And, the info sheet that I have from the supplier, Bear Linear, agrees.
I am completely satisfied that I could just get the acuator directly from Bear, and it would be the one that is in the Sears kit. If it's not, I can return it. It's not a bad plan because during the time I'm finding all this out, I'll have the utility of the manual hitch. IOW I won't be out of commission.
Who said little tractors ain't fun? Oops, I forgot, they're not supposed to be fun. Gotta go to Radio Shack.


----------



## PaulB2868

Has anyone tried to order the electric lift as a Husqvarna part? I just got an e-mail from them that the part number for the elctric lift is 000142.


----------



## guest2

Paul
Which lift kit? There are two. One connects under the frame and controls the main tractor lift. That is, anything that is raised or lowered by the mower deck lift arm. The second, newer version, mounts on the new style rear sleeve hitch and only controls the sleeve attachments.

The first, older style, will work any attachment on the tractor, front, middle, or rear. You will need to remove the mower deck. The second setup allows the deck to stay on but will only raise and lower the sleeve hitch attachments, tiller, moldboard plow, harrow, cultivator, grader blade, and box scraper.


----------

